# Wanted to share, natural flea treatment. It,s great.



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, wanted to share with you all a flea treatment i have found works for my dogs great, get a spray bottle, put a couple of inches of Apple cider vinegar in it add water to top of bottle, shake then spray into your hands and rub through dogs coat, paying attention to top of tail around the back legs, and rub well into coat, avoid eyes and genital area as could sting a bit. I have bbeen using this ntwice a day at the moment because of the flea season and it stops my dog scratching straight away, i find it last for a few hrs and sometimes i,ll have to give them another go before bed, you can also put a drop of the apple cider vinegar in their drinking water also ,I nearly lost my little girl to the Comfortis drug, so i looked for something natural, and i find this works, some people also add salt and another product if you look on line you could find it .I find just the Apple cider vinegar and water works ngreat .


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oooh I'll have to try that the next time we take Odie on vacation!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Does it discourage the fleas or help with the itching from their bites?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jul 24, 2013)

I would suspect it would make their skin taste yucky lol


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

I think it helps to discourage them, because the fleas dont like the smell of it and it suffocates them, all i know is my dogs dont scratch when they have it on, and i read that it suffocates them and they drop off, you would just have to try it, but i do use twice a day if i notice them scratching again, it does seem to stay in there coat for a while. I,m also going to use in their drinking water as well.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I've never had a problem with fleas with any of my dogs ever till last year. Bailey had a hot spot and I took him to the vets and the vet said it was caused by fleas, he prescribed comfortis. I hate giving things unless I really have to and I must admit I did give the tablet to my two this time and they seemed ok but I would rather not do it again. 
What happened to your dog when they had comfortis? 
Thanks for sharing I will def try this in the future x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would recommend adding the salt as the salt kills flea larvae. Be very careful that your pups don't have open wounds or irritated skin when using this as it could sting. I also use a concoction of this mixture.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

i too had a bad experience with flea meds, almost lost my old girl. The fleas do not like the taste the vinegar leaves in the blood leaving the dog a untastey host. Vinegar works great. I have also used citrus, cut up a lemon (i did lemon and orange) pour boiling water over and cover let stand overnight, you can use this as a spray. Also dawn dish detergent will kill any fleas on the dog and it's completlely safe. Another thing i have done is using diatomaceous earth, putting it down in the yard. you need to get food grade NOT POOL GRADE. it kills fleas, ants and a variety of other things farmers use it on the crops to keep bugs away. Google it will explain how to use. 

My old big dog use to get garlic and brewers yeast in her food at flea and tick season, this was on old school preventative I'm not sure if the Chi's wold tolerate it so i'm not about to try that. But it did work great for my Sam


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

I,m going to add salt now as well,Hi Charchi-Chi, my molly had Comfortis, and within about 4 hrs she started shaking, vomiting, loose bowels with blood in, i was very scared as was she, i had to walk the room with her and sooth, her stroking and petting her, she did calm down and then went off to sleep. It diden,t last long but I,m not giving it again, scarey.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I use FOOD GRADE diatomaceous earth as well. I sprinkle on dog bedding, carpet, and furniture and work it into these things as I don't want a white powder sitting on top of them. From what I understand it kill fleas by dehydration from cutting their body to shreds because it is the ground up exoskeleton of sea fossils. Some people even put it on their pets, but I am not brave enough to do that. One year I put beneficial nematodes out in the yard, and we didn't have a flea problem for several years. We also live in a very extremely heavy flea active area--the deep south. I'm going to put on the beneficial nematodes again this spring.

BTW--even where we live, we have a very minor problem with fleas with these natural treatments. Only on very rare occasions have I had to break down and use flea treatment from the vet. What I call a flea problem I'm not willing to live with is seeing 3 to 4 fleas in a row on them--I just don't tolerate flea. I only use Revolution as my vet referred to Comfortis and Trifexis as pesticides and feels they should not be on the market. He believes the ingredients in Revolution to be of a different chemical makeup than a pesticide (my words but I can't remember his explanation) therefore he is comfortable using it.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> I use FOOD GRADE diatomaceous earth as well. I sprinkle on dog bedding, carpet, and furniture and work it into these things as I don't want a white powder sitting on top of them. From what I understand it kill fleas by dehydration from cutting their body to shreds because it is the ground up exoskeleton of sea fossils. Some people even put it on their pets, but I am not brave enough to do that. One year I put beneficial nematodes out in the yard, and we didn't have a flea problem for several years. We also live in a very extremely heavy flea active area--the deep south. I'm going to put on the beneficial nematodes again this spring.
> 
> BTW--even where we live, we have a very minor problem with fleas with these natural treatments. Only on very rare occasions have I had to break down and use flea treatment from the vet. What I call a flea problem I'm not willing to live with is seeing 3 to 4 fleas in a row on them--I just don't tolerate flea. I only use Revolution as my vet referred to Comfortis and Trifexis as pesticides and feels they should not be on the market. He believes the ingredients in Revolution to be of a different chemical makeup than a pesticide (my words but I can't remember his explanation) therefore he is comfortable using it.


What is nematodes? ?


----------

